# Look Clothing



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anyone know of a website that stocks the full range of Look clothing and apparel accessories? 

Twiggy


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

You can start here.
clothing All Subcategories Look Clothing | BicycleBuys.com


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

balatoe said:


> You can start here.
> clothing All Subcategories Look Clothing | BicycleBuys.com


thanks for the link 

it has everything except the items i was looking for 

i am after the overshoes and the gillet 
they are tough to find 

Twiggy


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Excel Sports carries some Look clothing, but I'm not sure if they have what you are looking for.

I noticed some of the Look kit when I was in their showroom a few weeks ago. Nice stuff, but the jerseys have a zippered pocked on the chest, which seemed a little bulky and awkward.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Keep an eye on the LOOK website. We are putting together a simple online store for apparel only. It should be going live soon.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

All of the Look clothing I have has been excellent as far as quality and being comfortable. Sizing isn't very consistent from Jacket to jacket, but jerseys are. 

Here are a couple other stores, but doesn't look like they have what you want. 

This place used to have alot more, but looks like they have the shoe covers. You have to search for Look in the search bar. Won't let me link the pages.
Mack Cycle -Voted Top 100 Bike store in USA & #1 in Miami

CycleSuperStore.ie - Road Bikes | MTB Bikes | Triathlon Bikes | Commuting Bikes | Bike2Work | Run Specialist - Cycle SuperStore


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

here you go twiggy XXcycle - Overshoes Look - Look Rain OverShoes

I've used these guys before shipping to Australia no problem, they also have very good prices on Look.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

What is look sizing compared to Izumi or Gore for Jersey and Bib?


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*Look clothing*

some jersey and many second hand Look bike on this web site. pretty inexpensive either.
anyway, check it out.... easier if you speak french though....
maillot look d'occasion sur Troc-Vlo


----------

